# So Frustrating....



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i know i can't have a maltese right now but i'm searching for breeders so when the time comes (hopefully around Christmas) i will be able to pay the deposit and choose my puppy but i can't find any breeders near Perth Western Australia.....









Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in Perth, Australia?



Thankyou 



felicity


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

There are no reputable breeders in W.A - the closest I could find ( and I don't know their dogs ) is Locklea Maltese , Pt Pirie , South Australia email [email protected] . All good breeders will ship to the right person , they prefer a phone call to an email . Sarah


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Felicity, 

Have you tried http://www.dogzonline.com.au/breeds/breeders/maltese.asp

I didn't find my breeder here, but he was recommended to me by another breeder that was listed here - in my case, I found my little girl via word of mouth from different breeders. (now I just can't wait to get her home!!)


----------

